
How can you tell if a quantum memory is really quantum? - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-05-quantum-memory.html
======
dschuetz
Clicked to read the article, Firefox begins to suck up all of main memory and
heavily utilizing the CPU. After blocking some 1-st party script all of that
ceased. Is there a crypto miner active on phys.org?

~~~
Rexxar
This seems to be the problematic script [https://phys.org/push-
sw.js](https://phys.org/push-sw.js) probably an infinite loop in the event
loop but I don't know javascript.

